# Problème de téléchargement



## benouville (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis désormais propriétaire d'un PowerBook G4 qu'un ami m'a donné.
L'ordinateur est assez vieux, voici sa configuration:

-Mac OS X Léopard V 10.3.9
-Processeur 867 Mhz PowerPC G4 (3.3)
-Mémoire 640 Mo DDR SDRAM.

Vu qu'il n'a pas été mis à jour depuis longtemps, j'ai effectué l'application de mise à jour de logiciels plusieurs fois jusqu'à se qu'ils n'y en ai plus.

Après cela, j'ai essayé d'installer Safari 4.

Après le téléchargement, et que j'essaie d'ouvrir le programme, une fenêtre indique"impossible d'ouvrir l'ensemble d'installation Safari4.0.2Leo Le certificat de ce paquet est introuvable" , l'installation s'arrete.

Ensuite, j'ai essayé de télécharger vlc.

Le téléchargement se passe bien jusqu'à ce qu'à la fin, dans la boite de téléchargement il y est écrit" erreur lors du montage".
En essayant d'ouvrir le programme qui se trouve quant même sur le bureau en .dmg, une fenêtre indique"echec du montage des images disques suivantes - raison: image corrompue".

Si vous pouviez m'aider ce serait super sympa.

Merci d'avance 

Ben


----------



## dathis (17 Juillet 2009)

Vu l'age du matos, réinstalle ton systéme, tu gagneras du temps.
Il est plus sur de repartir à zéro.


----------



## fau6il (17 Juillet 2009)

benouville a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Je suis désormais propriétaire d'un PowerBook G4 qu'un ami m'a donné.
> L'ordinateur est assez vieux, voici sa configuration:
> ...



_Mac OS X 10.3, du nom de code Panther, est la quatrième mise à jour disponible depuis le 24 octobre 2003. La précédente est nommée Jaguar et la suivante Tiger_.


----------



## r e m y (17 Juillet 2009)

dathis a dit:


> Vu l'age du matos, réinstalle ton systéme, tu gagneras du temps.
> Il est plus sur de repartir à zéro.




Mais non! rien d'anormal dans ce qui est décrit...

Le Mac tourne avec MacOS X 10.3.9 (alias Panther et pas Leopard qui, lui, correspond à MacOS X 10.5.x)

Donc impossible d'installer Safari4 version Leopard sur ce Mac. Il faut se contenter de la version de Safari installée après avoir effectué l'ensemble des mises à jour proposées par Mise à jour logiciel.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé' 

Comme l'a indiqué remy, Safari 4 pour Leopard (« Safari4.0.2Leo ») ne peut pas fonctionner sur ton système (Mac OS 10.3.9, dit *Panther*).

Quant à VLC, le symptôme est celui d'une erreur de transmission lors du téléchargement. Toutefois il faudra que tu fasses attention de bien télécharger la version spécifique à Mac OS 10.3, et non pas l'une des versions pour Mac OS 10.4, 10.5 ou 10.6. La page de téléchargement est par ici. Les fichiers concernés sont ceux de la version 0.8.6i pour PowerPC (qui commence un peu à dater, malheureusement) :
*Web browser plugins for 10.3.9 and 10.4 (release 0.8.6i)*
Web Browser plugin for PowerPC (9.7MB)

*Last Mac OS X package for 10.3 (release 0.8.6i)*
Last Mac OS X package for 10.3 PowerPC (release 0.8.6i) (14.2MB)​

Si tu comptes utiliser sérieusement ce PowerBook G4, je ne saurais trop te conseiller d'*acheter une boîte de Mac OS X Tiger (10.4) d'occasion*, puisque la configuration de ton Mac le permet. Ainsi, tu pourras profiter de plusieurs évolutions techniques importantes, et également utiliser la majorité des logiciels récents, lesquels ne tournent bien souvent pas sur Panther (10.3). Tu pourras notamment installer Safari 4, dont il existe une version pour Tiger.

_NB: le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X Tiger doit être impérativement de couleur noire (un DVD gris correspondrait à une version fournie spécifiquement avec un Mac, et ne pourrait pas fonctionner correctement). Son prix ne peut en aucun cas dépasser 129&#8364; dans sa version pour une licence (prix neuf)._


----------



## benouville (17 Juillet 2009)

Merci à tous pour la rapidité de vos retours !!  

Si j'ai bien compris, afin d'utiliser au mieux le web 2.0 il me faut OS X Tiger.

Mais si j'achète une version d'occase de l'OS, ne vais-je pas avoir des problème d'authentification, le logiciel ayant deja été utilisé?

Autre question d'un PCBoy ( ca y est je suis grillé), une version plus récente de l'OS tournerait-elle aussi ou pas?


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Juillet 2009)

benouville a dit:


> Mais si j'achète une version d'occase de l'OS, ne vais-je pas avoir des problème d'authentification, le logiciel ayant deja été utilisé?


Non. La cession de licence reste possible.

D'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'authentification qui tienne. On n'est pas sous Windows, avec une sombre histoire d'activation qui empêcherait l'acheteur qui ne s'y est pas soumis d'utiliser le logiciel.


benouville a dit:


> Autre question d'un PCBoy ( ca y est je suis grillé), une version plus récente de l'OS tournerait-elle aussi ou pas?


Théoriquement, Mac OS X Leopard (10.5) pourrait également tourner, car ton PowerMac correspond à la configuration _minimale_ requise. Mais je pense que la lenteur de fonctionnement risque dans ce cas d'être difficilement supportable.


----------



## benouville (19 Juillet 2009)

Ok, merci beaucoup pour vos conseils avisés!!


----------



## rejane (6 Août 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non. La cession de licence reste possible.
> 
> D'ailleurs il n'y a pas d'authentification qui tienne. On n'est pas sous Windows, avec une sombre histoire d'activation qui empêcherait l'acheteur qui ne s'y est pas soumis d'utiliser le logiciel.
> Théoriquement, Mac OS X Leopard (10.5) pourrait également tourner, car ton PowerMac correspond à la configuration _minimale_ requise. Mais je pense que la lenteur de fonctionnement risque dans ce cas d'être difficilement supportable.



un ami m'a donné un logiciel de montage os x 10.3.09 - pour remplacer mes CD d'installation rayés et unitilisables de iMac G4-800 - impossible de la monté. Il n'est pas reconnu!
que me conseilles-tu?
à +


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2010)

rejane a dit:


> un ami m'a donné un logiciel de montage os x 10.3.09 - pour remplacer mes CD d'installation rayés et unitilisables de iMac G4-800 - impossible de la monté. Il n'est pas reconnu!
> que me conseilles-tu?
> à +



Ne pas prendre de Dcd gris (spécifiques à une machine) mais trouver des dvd noirs (universels)


----------



## rejane (10 Août 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Ne pas prendre de Dcd gris (spécifiques à une machine) mais trouver des dvd noirs (universels)



merci pour l'info.

le problème c'est que l'on en trouve plus!

à +


----------

